# Average gas mileage for your Pathy



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey guys, I was just wondering what's the average mileage on a full tank that you get on your Pathfinder.. kinda just to see if mine's doing okay. If you're getting good mileage, do you have any tips? Does "Gold" or "Premium" gas make a difference, and if so, how? Thanks for any input.

I get about 300 kilometres (about 200 miles) in the city, and about 400 kilometres (about 250 miles) on highway. It's a '95 XE.


----------



## br2an (Mar 9, 2004)

DvBennett said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering what's the average mileage on a full tank that you get on your Pathfinder.. kinda just to see if mine's doing okay. If you're getting good mileage, do you have any tips? Does "Gold" or "Premium" gas make a difference, and if so, how? Thanks for any input.
> 
> I get about 300 kilometres (about 200 miles) in the city, and about 400 kilometres (about 250 miles) on highway. It's a '95 XE.


Hi. 

I have gotten over 600 km (400 miles) on the highway but that was runnning a ways with the light on. Best mileage seems to be around 90 - 100 km/hr but that is way too slow for a long trip. In town (and I mean rural town) I can usually go 550 km before getting worried but when winter hits lucky to see 450 km.

I have a 93 SE 5-speed. I use regular gas but I ahve changed to all synthetics (engine, trans, front/rear ends, & transfer case) Last highway mileage was 21 mpg (US gallon).

Brian


----------



## diablokicks (Jul 20, 2005)

I usually am getting about 17 Mile per gallon on my 98 pathfinder


----------



## hublocker (Jan 6, 2005)

*Gas*

I figured I'm getting about 8 km per litre with my 95 XE V6 pickup.

What does your tank hold? What is your km per litre?

I use Husky/Mohawk regular plus/mid-grade with 10 percent ethanol content I believe.



DvBennett said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering what's the average mileage on a full tank that you get on your Pathfinder.. kinda just to see if mine's doing okay. If you're getting good mileage, do you have any tips? Does "Gold" or "Premium" gas make a difference, and if so, how? Thanks for any input.
> 
> I get about 300 kilometres (about 200 miles) in the city, and about 400 kilometres (about 250 miles) on highway. It's a '95 XE.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Compared to most people I seem to be getting poor gas mileage.. the tank holds about 65-70 litres.. I only MAX 400 kilometres.. usually I only get about 4-5km/litre.. about 14 miles per gallon.

Anyone have any tips to increase gas mileage? Gold/Premium gas make a difference? 

I take the basic steps necessary to prolong my gas mileage.. check tires, air filter, etc.. 

Is there a gas company/station you would recommend to get the most mileage out of my car?


----------



## big_mac_69 (Sep 13, 2005)

I get about 400kms from roughly 60 liters in the city which is about 15-16 mpg. I once got 520 kms from a long highway ride with 3 adults and 2 kids in the truck, the air on the whole time and the back full of camping gear and even had some more gear on the roof rack. I'm less than impressed with the fuel economy but love the power. Drove my old '98 Honda Accord 4cyl today and man did it feel nutless.

2002 Pathfinder LE


----------



## br2an (Mar 9, 2004)

DvBennett said:


> Compared to most people I seem to be getting poor gas mileage.. the tank holds about 65-70 litres.. I only MAX 400 kilometres.. usually I only get about 4-5km/litre.. about 14 miles per gallon.
> 
> Anyone have any tips to increase gas mileage? Gold/Premium gas make a difference?
> 
> ...


I don't know if there is that much difference between gas companies. I have never noticed any difference from one brand to another but then I never really tried to keep track of it either. 

I found I got noticeable increases with each of the following: new plugs (removed platinum 4s and replaced with NGKs), replaced fluids with synthetics, installed new oxygen senser when I fixed exhaust leak(big boost there) and lastly installed an electric fan.

Each seemed to boost how far I could go on a tank just a little (with the exception of exhaust/sensor, but mileage had dropped way down when that went) until I can get almost as good mileage as my wife's Accord (but only in town).


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

My '92 averages about 17 mpg. I have gotten better than 20 mpg and as poor as 15. I have yet to replace the O2 senors - waiting to do this with the headers.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Animal said:


> My '92 averages about 17 mpg. I have gotten better than 20 mpg and as poor as 15. I have yet to replace the O2 senors - waiting to do this with the headers.


Care to share any secrets? lol 

I try to do what I can to increase fuel life, yet nothing seems to help much. Once a gas guzzler, always a gas guzzler? I think I'm probably getting about 12-14 mpg. (About 5km's/litre)


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Care to share any secrets? lol
> 
> I try to do what I can to increase fuel life, yet nothing seems to help much. Once a gas guzzler, always a gas guzzler? I think I'm probably getting about 12-14 mpg. (About 5km's/litre)


I'm sure some of the variations I've seen are my driving habits. Keeping the rpms 3K or below conserves fuel, winding above 5k and she drinks like a bar room w.... (well, you know what I mean). 
Also had a problem with the connector to the MAF sensor which increased consumption. It finally got bad enough to drop the idle to about 100 rpms - I was surprised how smooth it idled that low. 
Still, each machine (cars, guns, whatever) seem to have a personality of there own. All you can do is make sure it's happy and live with its quirks or trade it for another with different quirks.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Animal said:


> I'm sure some of the variations I've seen are my driving habits. Keeping the rpms 3K or below conserves fuel, winding above 5k and she drinks like a bar room w.... (well, you know what I mean).
> Also had a problem with the connector to the MAF sensor which increased consumption. It finally got bad enough to drop the idle to about 100 rpms - I was surprised how smooth it idled that low.
> Still, each machine (cars, guns, whatever) seem to have a personality of there own. All you can do is make sure it's happy and live with its quirks or trade it for another with different quirks.


Yeah, I try to drive as gas-consumption conscious as I can.. I try to keep the RPM below 2.5 as well.. Idling doesn't seem to be a problem, although; at some points (not very often) there is some "shaking".

Overdrive turned off make a difference in city? I don't drive often, and usually don't exceed speeds of 50-60 km/h.

I love this Pathfinder (my first car), but with the gas prices it's gonna be hard spending $150 in gas each month.

Oh yeah.. does "Gold" or "Premium" fuel make a difference?


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

I just drove up to Oregon "and am here now" and it took 4 tanks of gas to get here and I am averaging 17.6 mpg Freeway in a 96 Pathfinder LE 4x4.
Buzzing around the city and looking at houses along the coast. 14.9 mpg.


----------



## dtmw (Sep 9, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Yeah, I try to drive as gas-consumption conscious as I can.. I try to keep the RPM below 2.5 as well.. Idling doesn't seem to be a problem, although; at some points (not very often) there is some "shaking".
> 
> Overdrive turned off make a difference in city? I don't drive often, and usually don't exceed speeds of 50-60 km/h.
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure but with the diference in price per liter if it does give you better gas milage, what you would save in milage you lose in cost.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

dtmw said:


> I don't know for sure but with the diference in price per liter if it does give you better gas milage, what you would save in milage you lose in cost.


If your engine likes regular you probably won't gain much, if any, mileage with higher grades. I think heptane produces as much energy as octane - besides you may be getting a few more molecules of it per gallon.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

We get around 20mpg for Canadian gallons in the city, but that's running errands, not commuting. Highway is typically 24mpg, and the best we've ever seen was 27mpg. High speeds really hurt with the boxy body.

Important is to keep the tire pressure around 32 lb, perfect alignment, tires with good rolling resistance, everything in tune, not lug a bunch of junk around, smooth driving, don't slow down for corners and watch ahead to coast down instead of using the brakes when possible. Carrying a canoe on the roof actually improves mileage by streamlining the whole thing.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> We get around 20mpg for Canadian gallons in the city, but that's running errands, not commuting. Highway is typically 24mpg, and the best we've ever seen was 27mpg. High speeds really hurt with the boxy body.
> 
> Important is to keep the tire pressure around 32 lb, perfect alignment, tires with good rolling resistance, everything in tune, not lug a bunch of junk around, smooth driving, don't slow down for corners and watch ahead to coast down instead of using the brakes when possible. Carrying a canoe on the roof actually improves mileage by streamlining the whole thing.


That's really good mileage compared to mine. I know my alignment isn't perfect, maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> We get around 20mpg for Canadian gallons in the city, but that's running errands, not commuting. Highway is typically 24mpg, and the best we've ever seen was 27mpg. High speeds really hurt with the boxy body.
> 
> Important is to keep the tire pressure around 32 lb, perfect alignment, tires with good rolling resistance, everything in tune, not lug a bunch of junk around, smooth driving, don't slow down for corners and watch ahead to coast down instead of using the brakes when possible. Carrying a canoe on the roof actually improves mileage by streamlining the whole thing.


What size canoe give the best mileage?


----------



## ahs437 (Sep 14, 2005)

My 93 SE auto with 3.0 engine and Goodrich A/T 31-10.5-15 tires gets just under 20 mpg with regular gas open road driving. Don't really do city driving here. My last 4x4 was a Cherokee that had a 4.0 and had way more power (I loved that engine), but only got about 15 mpg. Overall I'd thought it would be much worse, but now occasionaly use it for the commuter.

I keep speed to around 55-60, don't use the cruise control and tire pressure a little above spec.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Animal said:


> What size canoe give the best mileage?


The longer the better. Maybe someone not worried about image could just keep an old canoe, or build something like that on their Pathfinder. Interesting that on our car, a canoe hurts its mileage.

These discussions about mpg don't make as much sense as they could if people mentioned whether they are in US gallons, or Imperial (Canadian). There's a 15% difference in gallon size, and therefore mileage.

Rating mileage by distance per tankful is subject to too many variables.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> The longer the better. Maybe someone not worried about image could just keep an old canoe, or build something like that on their Pathfinder. Interesting that on our car, a canoe hurts its mileage.
> 
> These discussions about mpg don't make as much sense as they could if people mentioned whether they are in US gallons, or Imperial (Canadian). There's a 15% difference in gallon size, and therefore mileage.
> 
> Rating mileage by distance per tankful is subject to too many variables.



I've tried to explain what it would be in both.. In Canada, we use kilometres per litre.. for those of you that don't know;

a litre is 0.25 gallons (approx); or 4 litres = 1 gallon
a kilometre is (approx) 1.6 kilomtre = 1 mile..

it's a bit complicated but if you divide your MPG by 4 and then multiply your answer by 1.6 you'll get your KM per 1 litre..

I'm not a mathmatician 
I just thought some people that didn't know might be interested to see the differences!


----------



## Jason82 (Feb 14, 2005)

1998 Infiniti QX4

I fill up when I have 270-300 miles and it normally takes 17-18 gallons, so my mileage hovers around 16 mpg. Not the best.


----------



## tom434 (Feb 24, 2005)

My 88 with 32x11.5x 15 super swampers gets 15 on a reg basis


----------



## acrackl (Sep 17, 2005)

1997 Pathfinder XE - 2WD, averages about 17 mpg (city) and can get upto 21 mpg highway only driving (regular gas). I keep tire pressures around 32 psi, oil change every 3000 miles or 3 mo.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

DvBennett said:


> I've tried to explain what it would be in both.. In Canada, we use kilometres per litre.. for those of you that don't know;
> 
> a litre is 0.25 gallons (approx); or 4 litres = 1 gallon
> a kilometre is (approx) 1.6 kilomtre = 1 mile..
> ...


Yes, I used mpg partly because I've never gotten used to litres/100km (where did THAT idea come from?), and because many of our American friends wouldn't know what we're talking about.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> Yes, I used mpg partly because I've never gotten used to litres/100km (where did THAT idea come from?), and because many of our American friends wouldn't know what we're talking about.


Yes, weez just simple fulk down hare.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> Yes, I used mpg partly because I've never gotten used to litres/100km (where did THAT idea come from?), and because many of our American friends wouldn't know what we're talking about.


I've never used litre/100km.. i usually just use KM per Litre 
Yeh, so right now I'm averaging like 5km/litre lol..


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> I've never used litre/100km.. i usually just use KM per Litre
> Yeh, so right now I'm averaging like 5km/litre lol..


At the current price of gas, I'm considering switching to feet per ounce. (Sorry, I haven't had much sleep the past three days and I'm finding things a bit more entertaining than usual.)


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, if you were going to do that, you'd have to switch it to metres per millimetre for us Canadians!


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

*my 05 millage*

well, I want to contribute my millage for my 05 Pathy.
I've only filled up 4 times, so its very new.
couple of things...
took a trip, average 17 and next fill was 20 mpg. thats pretty good.
not sure if previous models have the computer that tell you how many miles to empty (dte). but when I compared where my fuel needle at half tank, I traveled 260 miles, but my dte said only 130 miles to empty.
considering I keep driving the same average, wouldn't the remained of my tank be at least 200 more miles?
also, I saw my needle drop my half way to the quarter within like 50 miles.
so, are fuel gauges correct in measuring my tank?
or do I really trust what the computer say is left in my tank and miles to go?
what are some of your encounter with the computer fuel estimates?
maybe other xterra or frontier owners can add their opinions also.
I used 91 octane. is it recommended or can I get away with using 89 octane??


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

I do notice that sometimes the gas gauge incorrectly displays how much gas you actually have. Sometimes I'll get 50km on the first quarter tank, and then on the second quarter, i'll get 100km; and it's different nearly every time I fill up the tank.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

MTBPATH said:


> well, I want to contribute my millage for my 05 Pathy.
> I've only filled up 4 times, so its very new.
> couple of things...
> took a trip, average 17 and next fill was 20 mpg. thats pretty good.
> ...


Although mileage computers get some of their information from extremely accurate things like the electronic fuel injection system, other functions of the mileage computer get their information from crude and inaccurate sources.

Case in point is the DTE function. It gets information from the fuel tank level sensor, which as we know is inaccurate, and has a very poor idea of how much gas is in the tank as you get into the last quarter tank. Which means DTE, which should be a great thing for figuring when to fill up, is as useless as the fuel guage for that. (It multiplies the average mileage number by the fuel guage's estimate of the amount of fuel left.) The fuel guage is set up to read empty when you still have lots of gas left.

We have another vehicle with a mileage computer, and we can run it far below 0km on DTE, and still not put nearly as much gas in the tank as the rated capacity. When we're travelling, this is a pia because according to the DTE it always seems we can't make it to that next town, but in reality we could have easily made it.


----------



## boris (Apr 10, 2005)

i noticed with the DTE it said 20 miles left=4 gallons, i had to drive about 30 miles.

so i filled up 6 bucks which gave me another gallon and a half lol and the trip computer still said 20 miles left. go figure even tho the arrow on the fuel gage moved.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

You're only getting 5 mpg..? That doesn't sound right


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

My '01 LE get LOUSY mileage.... peroid. 60k on the clock, runs like a charm, rides great, looks sweet, etc. I just really hate watching the gas guage slowly go down whenever I am in the thing. I guess I am spoiled my my '96 Maxima 5spd that gets great mileage and runs like the day I got it even though it has 195k+ on the clock... Oh well....


----------



## scotts03le (Jan 29, 2004)

*max96*

ditto that. my 03 is the same way. it is such a great all around vehicle
for all my needs, I am planning on keeping it despite the piss poor mileage.

*cough* not to mention I am 6K flipped on it as well, and I bet SUV trade-ins are being lowballed beyond belief. :loser:


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

scotts03le said:


> ditto that. my 03 is the same way. it is such a great all around vehicle
> for all my needs, I am planning on keeping it despite the piss poor mileage.



Same Here Scott... I picked it up for $7k and figured since it worth $13-14k, I would keep it cuz I didnt pay full price. Right now, I am keeping it for the winter and if cant stand this poor mileage, I will unload in the Spring and still make some $$ from it.


----------



## jamf (Aug 30, 2005)

this last tank of gas i got a little over 300 miles but am not sure how true that number is since my speed-o reads fast(only sometimes) and i'm not sure if that affects the trip meter. it was all city driving too, so if it really is getting 300+ miles city per tank that's pretty good in my book. does anybody know about that speed-o thing, i know if it reads fast it will affect the odometer but not sure about trip meter, it's a 92 xe 5spd. i guess i could do a search on that topic. also i haven't noticed a huge differance in fuel octanes, i think the reccomended octane by the book is 87 and mine seems to run fine on that. i also try not to by gas from old crappy looking gas stations that probably still have the old rusty steel tanks in the ground.


----------



## scotts03le (Jan 29, 2004)

*resale*

not to change topic, but do you think resale will be adversly affected by the mileage, or that it will remain good because some people may not like the newer model as much as the older?


----------



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

If the gas prices head up to say... $5 gallon, my opinion, not fact, will be YES, this will affect resale. Model years really shouldnt have anything to do with it based on the fact that ALL the years with the big V-6's get poor mileage when compared to a lighter more fuel efficient car.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

scotts03le said:


> not to change topic, but do you think resale will be adversly affected by the mileage, or that it will remain good because some people may not like the newer model as much as the older?


Nissan needs to come out with some hybrid models. If gas prices continue to rise the way they are, it will DEFINITELY affect the resale value.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

X-Traction said:


> The longer the better. Maybe someone not worried about image could just keep an old canoe, or build something like that on their Pathfinder. Interesting that on our car, a canoe hurts its mileage.
> 
> These discussions about mpg don't make as much sense as they could if people mentioned whether they are in US gallons, or Imperial (Canadian). There's a 15% difference in gallon size, and therefore mileage.
> 
> Rating mileage by distance per tankful is subject to too many variables.


If the Canadian gallon is a imperial gallon ( i think so) the difference is more than that. 
US pint is 16 oz, imperial pint is 20 oz, 8 pints to the gallon in both. 
SO the imperial gallon is 25 % larger, and the US gallon is 20% smaller.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

IanH said:


> If the Canadian gallon is a imperial gallon ( i think so) the difference is more than that.
> US pint is 16 oz, imperial pint is 20 oz, 8 pints to the gallon in both.
> SO the imperial gallon is 25 % larger, and the US gallon is 20% smaller.


We don't use gallons here, and we haven't for some time.


----------



## ash-man (Sep 22, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering what's the average mileage on a full tank that you get on your Pathfinder.. kinda just to see if mine's doing okay. If you're getting good mileage, do you have any tips? Does "Gold" or "Premium" gas make a difference, and if so, how? Thanks for any input.
> 
> I get about 300 kilometres (about 200 miles) in the city, and about 400 kilometres (about 250 miles) on highway. It's a '95 XE.



i have an 01 pathy with mods(intake, exhaust, full syntec, highly maintained) and i get 450 to 475 km regardless if am on the highway or city. i do however push the truck hard... eg. 450 km on hwy @ 130-140 km/hr.
I have tried all sorts of gases i find the best is shell v-power octance 92 or higher. you get what you pay for....


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

ash-man said:


> i have an 01 pathy with mods(intake, exhaust, full syntec, highly maintained) and i get 450 to 475 km regardless if am on the highway or city. i do however push the truck hard... eg. 450 km on hwy @ 130-140 km/hr.
> I have tried all sorts of gases i find the best is shell v-power octance 92 or higher. you get what you pay for....


To tell you the truth, I HAVE found a difference in Shell's gold gas..


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Nissan needs to come out with some hybrid models. If gas prices continue to rise the way they are, it will DEFINITELY affect the resale value.


Let's look at this from a purely financial point. 
Assumptions: 
1) gas goes to $5 / gal 
2) current Pathy gets 15mpg (probably higher, IMO, but...) 
2) hybrid model would cost something like $50K, maybe 

If you already own a non-hybrid, you could drive it 150k miles before paying the purchase price of the hybrid. If you drive 15K per year, that's 10 years before you break even on the purchase of a hybrid, then you still have its operating cost. If petroleum continues to be an issue, other fuels will likely replace it, perhaps within the next 5-10 years (auto manufactures as well as the oil giants are already planning for this).


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Animal said:


> Let's look at this from a purely financial point.
> Assumptions:
> 1) gas goes to $5 / gal
> 2) current Pathy gets 15mpg (probably higher, IMO, but...)
> ...


Sorry, I didn't mean purely for the Pathfinder. I just meant any Nissan automobile in general.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

DvBennett said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean purely for the Pathfinder. I just meant any Nissan automobile in general.


I want a hydrogen engine - hit the thruster and stop tailgaters.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Animal said:


> I want a hydrogen engine - hit the thruster and stop tailgaters.


Or you could just use the brake, now  (It's fun to do that, and watch them jump!)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

DvBennett said:


> We don't use gallons here, and we haven't for some time.


I am sorry  

Yet you are still in the common wealth? etc etc 

My comment was correcting the statement that the gallons were 15% different, not whether Canada used gallons or liters.

:cheers:


----------



## Dave.r12345 (Oct 22, 2005)

*'95 pathy*

I tend to get about 12 - 13 mpg on my '95 Pathfinder, it really depends on what kind of driving you do. I do a lot of in town driving stop and go. It also depends on if you got a lead foot or not. :thumbup:


----------



## potsdamcartel (Sep 14, 2004)

i get around 300 miles per tank in highway driving and around 275 miles in city driving.
04' path


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

I recently had the leaky gas tank and all the gas lines replaced, so I'm getting about 500km highway (320 miles), and about 400 city (250 miles).. basically double what I was getting before. And with gas prices hanging around $0.85/L here, I can't complain.


----------



## ulysses_pk (Jun 7, 2006)

Travel daily 75 KM on a highway with speed 120-140Km/Hr, no brakes, no traffic light, Air Con On 30DegreeC- Average: 8Km/Lit or 12.5Lit per 100KM. Pathfinder 2002, brand new Spark Plugs, New Air Filter, Engine Oil always changed at proper intervals, Best Fuel available. Engine Idles at 700 RPM. In Winter, I was successful to bring it to 8.7Km/Lit without Air Con and limiting the speed to 110Km per hour. I always warm up the engine before getting it out on the road. I do't think we can expect more than that from its V-6.

~!~


----------



## bonecollector (Feb 11, 2003)

im kinda tired right now, so things are a little fussy.... but when i first bought my 96 pathy used with 32k on it, i was getting about 21 highway, and 17 city... then i moved to michigan and drove 85-90 to work everyday and got like 13 mpg... lol... now that i moved back to ny to the country for more relaxed driving it around 18 or 19mpg... not sure how far on a tank nowadays.... i usually fill up before the gas light comes on and that around 310 on the trip, with about 3 or so gallons left in the tank, so figure another 45 miles or so... i guess 350 on a tank, give or take..


----------



## unfrozen (May 30, 2006)

So far, I'm getting about 18-19 mpg in my 'new' '94 XE. It's got no lift and stock sized tires, and I'm a pretty mellow driver. It's good for a bit over 300 miles per tank, just like my CRX, which has half the tank.


----------



## nissan_path02 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a 02 pathy LE, Gas tank is 79 L, but once it goes below 60L, the fuel lights comes on
So I fill it up on average every 60L; So for me 60L gives ~425-450 KM local and ~525-550 KM HW. That's 7Km/L local and 8.75KM/L HW (approx)


----------



## Gmann (Apr 10, 2006)

Drove my 94 for 12 years, it never varied from 16-17 in the city and 19-20 on the highway, 261K miles.

Got an 03 now that probably gets 16 in the city and 18-19 on the highway.


----------



## SRJesse (Apr 4, 2006)

Talking about gas mileage, it is very important to keep track of your tire pressure. Just 1 or 2 PSI off, you can loose about 4% of gas mileage. 

Talking about tire pressure, I was curious if anyone could help me. I have an 02 PF Manual, 4x4. Stock tire size was 255/65/70's and when I recently purchased new tires I got 255/70/70's. The stock tire pressure on the sticker in the car said 32/33 PSI. Curious how much the recommended PSI would have went up do to the larger size. When I picked up the PF with the new wheels on they had it at 36PSI on all 4's. I kept the fronts at 36, and left the rear's at 34. If anyone could recommend a good setup for the correct pressure please respond.

Thanks


----------



## ulysses_pk (Jun 7, 2006)

I have just replaced my recently purchased 2002 PF's OEM tyres with Yokohama Geolander 265/65/17 since 255/65/17 was not available in the same brand. To me this is the first and most wise investement to this truck since I purchased it. Anyway, I am doing 40 at the front and 36 at the rear as recommended by the tyre shop, and I am quite happy with it as the engine is pulling the truck with the same RPMs at 120 as it was with the OEM Tyres, with the same 8Km/Liter. Please note the tyre size incresed in wdth not in ht.

Kay


----------



## pathfinderbuddy (Apr 16, 2008)

2001 SE Pathfinder

10-12 New York City Driving
18-20 Hwy Driving 

It sucks because I drive 95% of the time in the city.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

2003 Pathfinder Chilkoot, ~120000km

18-19 mpg with about a 60/40 mix of highway/city driving. If it's pure highway driving, I'm pushing the 21mpg mark. And this is regular gas... there's not a big enough mileage difference between reg. and premium to justify using the latter.

New plugs made a difference of around 2mpg, saving about 400L of gas over an average year of driving. So even though $60 was a ton of money for new plugs (what happened to $3 spark plugs?), it was well worth it. And for all the horror stories you hear about changing plugs on Pathfinders, the '03 was a snap to do.

I haven't heard about turning O/D off in the city, but I think I'll give it a try and see if it makes a difference. A quick Google search pulls up a lot of debate on the topic, anyways.

Edit: Mileage is measured in US gallons, not these funky "Canadian" gallons that went the way of the dodo back in the 70's.


----------



## hainesx (May 22, 2008)

*1991 SE & 1999 LE*

Both of my Pathfinders get fairly good mileage. The 1991 SE with 165k miles gets a solid 20MPG on the road but a pathetic 14MPG in town. The mileage is significantly worse in the winter. My 1999 LE with 75k miles gets 21MPG on the road and 17-18MPG in town. Speeds above 70MPH dramatically reduce gas mileage.


----------



## underling (Nov 26, 2006)

im hovering around the 13-14mpg range currently and looking some maintenance to hopefully improve that. as for the premium vs regular its not so much the mileage that should dictate what you use. I believe the earlier models were designed to use regular gas. The 96-99 are designed to run premium fuel. The fuel grade is required to prevent pinging and you can actually do damage to your engine long term if you are running the incorrect fuel.


----------



## K03Sport (Jun 1, 2008)

I realize this thread is a few years old, but I will contribute anyway...

'04 PF SE 4x4 - basically 15s (mpg US) in mostly city, 19-21 HWY depeding on hills and wind direction.

The best mileage to date was 22 (in 4WH no less) because a bad ice storm forced us to average about 35-45 mph for our entire driving day (we were moving across counrty). We didn't get very far in 8 hours, but we discovered that speed has more of an effect on milage than 2H/4H.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

2003 PF SE 4wd
in town mixed driving, 14 ish
On trips with Jayco Pop-up, 1100lbs 15 mpg depending on speed plus full load. ( doesn't know the trailer is there !!!)
On trips without trailer 18 -19 mpg ( in Texas mainly, 70 mph up to 85 mph)
Best ever mpg was in Yellowstone 20 mpg !!!


----------

